# How much time we get for filing EOI after completing ACS ?



## rinitsingh (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I seeking information regarding ACS (valid upto 2 years).

I still in a process of clearing PTE 65 points in each module as I gave exam twice but was unable to score 65 in each module though my last score was L:72, S:71, W:69, R:60 which is not acceptable.

My consultant asked me file ACS meanwhile as it will take minimum 4 weeks but one of my friend asked me to clear PTE first because as pe him we get only 2 months to file EOI after ACS where we need PTE scores and it will create more pressure to get 65 each points.

Pleas guide me shall I clear PTE first or may I go for ACS simultaneously ?

Regards
Rinit


----------



## raacha (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Rinitsingh,

You can process both in parallel. Apply for ACS and they take sometime to evaluate your skills. In meantime you can clear your PTE.


----------

